# Get a puppie before or after baby?



## Fabian43 (Jul 23, 2011)

Need some advice. Wife and I are trying to get pregnant with our first child. Who knows how long it could take. We want to get a GSD pup and are torn whether we should get a pup now or wait until after we bring a child into the world. I've been told that if we have the dog first then bring a newborn the dog will want to assert dominance over the child but if the dog comes in after child then dog will know its place in pecking order. Any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I have no children, but I have raised german shepherd puppies and they are A LOT of work. Have you ever raised one before? They are not like normal puppies.

I couldn't imagine having to raise both a baby and a GSD puppy at the same (or about the same) time. 

If you're trying to have that baby now, I'd say to focus on that and wait to bring a puppy home for later on. Focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> I have no children, but I have raised german shepherd puppies and they are A LOT of work. Have you ever raised one before? They are not like normal puppies.
> 
> I couldn't imagine having to raise both a baby and a GSD puppy at the same (or about the same) time.
> 
> If you're trying to have that baby now, I'd say to focus on that and wait to bring a puppy home for later on. Focus on one thing at a time.


Totally agree.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

If you can't spell "puppy" before you have a baby, then I'd say wait.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

How sad is it that when I read these things now (puppie, shepard, etc.) that I don't even notice the spelling mistakes?!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

being a mom, i can honestly tell you WAIT FOR THE PUPPY!!!! If you really want a GSD and are trying to get pregnant... i would heavily suggest adopting an adult dog from a reputable rescue who is KNOWN to be good and tolerant of young children AND older children. I dont think i could have handled a GSD puppy with a new baby as well. You already lack sleep from the new baby and then using up valuable energy to tire out a puppy AND put in training and heavy socialization... Exhaustion wouldnt begin to cover it. My youngest dog right now is just over a year old and i didnt even consider bringing in a puppy until just last year because of my kids. My daughter is almost 4 and my son just turned 2. I couldnt have handled a puppy as well a newborn. Even just the first year with your child a lot happens and changes. Not to mention GSD puppies are generally big chewers on anything they can get those sharp little needle teeth on. they're rowdy and rough and can be extremely trying the first year, let alone the first 6 months. I would hold off on getting the puppy until you do get pregnant and the child is at least a year old... unless of course you go the rescue route. My rescue was and still is the most gentle dog i've ever known with kids.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Fabian43 said:


> Need some advice. Wife and I are trying to get pregnant with our first child. Who knows how long it could take. We want to get a GSD pup and are torn whether we should get a pup now or wait until after we bring a child into the world. I've been told that if we have the dog first then bring a* newborn the dog will want to assert dominance over the child but if the dog comes in after child then dog will know its place in pecking order*. Any feedback would be helpful.


 
and THAT is bogus. Someone else can explain it better i'm sure, but YOU decide who is higher than your dog in the pecking order.


----------



## Fabian43 (Jul 23, 2011)

thank you for the feedback. lot to think about


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I sent you a private message


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

I saw this post and thought I would tell you about my experience. I grew up with GSD and have had several throughout my life. We brought home our first GS pup as a family three years ago this coming February. 

I already had my first child who was 3 yrs. old at the time. We were planning our second child but knew we wanted a GS (husband travels alot and had always planned to have a GS when we had a family). I planned for our pup before our second child so I would be able to focus on our pups welfare, training, etc. because as many of our fellow posters have commented having a GS pup (or any breed) takes a lot of training. Although I personally describe it as the following: "having a dog (any breed) is like having a child that *NEVER* grows up". You will always have feed, bathe, comb, take them out for walks, doctor visits, etc." A child will grow up and eventually do these things on their own, at least we hope. A dog no matter what age or how well they are trained will not be able to do any of these things on their own. So make sure this is what you *BOTH* want.

When we received Bacchus I was not even two months pregnant. I planned it this way and I focused all of my time on him. Of course once our second child came (in August) Bacchus was still a pup (8 months) but was housebroken, had gone through puppy socialization class and the GCC test and passed. His training by any stretch of the imagination was not done but his foundation was set and it still continues on to this day. 

Bacchus does dominant over my children and never has. In fact, my daughter actually gives him commands. My son who is now 2 is learning how to give him treats and working on his "down and sit". He watches over them and is brilliant with them especially my son who tends to get a bit rambunctious. He knows his job and his place within our family. Which is an ongoing process with a GS who is only 2.

What I would *NEVER* do is get a puppy (8 weeks) and have a newborn at the same time. Personally I could not handle it but that does not mean others couldn't.

Hope that helps a bit. Good luck!

P.S. In fact the picture I have for my avatar is Bacchus with my son Shayne (who was a newborn). Even at 8 months Bacchus was instantly protective of our children and so very gentle with our son. I have video of Bacchus gently licking Shayne's face in his swing, laying next to him on the floor, etc.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it might easier on you and your wife
if you wait untill your child is a little older.
you're not going to have a problem with
the pup no matter who comes first. never
leave your baby alone with the pup.
accidents do happen. good luck with
the baby and the pup.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

A little note: Being a first time parent is a lot of stress on both mom and dad. Your life completely changes and it's a huge transition that takes time especially for a woman (both mentally and physically). Both of my children slept through the night after 8 weeks. I have had friends whose children at 8+ months old were still *not* sleeping through the night. A puppy will sleep through the night and can be housebroken within two weeks or even shorter. A child is not out of diapers until the earliest age 2 for a girl and later for a boy. I personally would get the pup first because you will have ample time since you're not pregnant yet to focus on the pup. Because once that baby comes no matter how much you love your dog they will *never* *replace your own flesh and blood* and will never take precedence over your own children!! Once you have children of your own you will understand and I don't mean to sound patronizing at all. But having those beautiful miracles in your hand just changes you as a person.

Before I was married with children I had two GS who were "my children" and I did everything wrong with them w/regards to the pack order role. They slept on my bed, I fed them first, they slept on the recliner, etc. I pampered them. But your perspective changes once you have children of your own and where your dog once was, your children will now be. Bacchus is an integral part of our family but he is not my child, He is our family pet whose sole job is to protect me and my children when my husband is travelling which is every other week. I made it a point that when we decided to get Bacchus that he would be treated accordingly because in reality no matter how much we love our pets or think we know what they are saying/thinking dogs are not human and do not speak our language. Dogs have their own culture, including language, sounds, smells, body movements and posturing. Their behaviors are unique to them and completely different from ours. I always said I would treat all my GS likes my children (and I do to a point) but if you were to speak to me eight years ago and told me I will treat them differently after children I would have told you that you're crazy and would never do that....Fast forward after two children (and a third on the way) you bet I do! But that does not mean I do not love Bacchus and do not care for him. **** I have been up with him since 2 am because of his whimpering (was neutered and is having a rough time of it) hand feeding him because of the stupid collar he has to wear. Just the other day my daughter told me that I loved and cared for Bacchus more...  :laugh: because of all the TLC I was giving him...Funny isn't it..

I am sure whatever you decide it will be the best for your and your wife.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Our first dog was 2 when my first son was born. When we brought Jack home as a pup my husband and I knew one day we wanted kids so as a puppy we made sure Jack was very comfortable with kids of all ages (all the kids in the neighborhood were happy to help with this part) and I worked everyday on his obedience training, when our first son was born, we worked with Jack so he understood who this new baby was. from the time we brought our son home from the hospital Jack became his Nanny and he took his job very seriously when our second son came home Jack added him right in as one of his also. Till the day that dog died at the age of 13 he stayed where he could see those boys at all times. 
Each dog is different but I dont' think I would want one much younger then 2 when a new baby is born, just so all the obedience training for the dog can be done before the new baby is brought in, I would not want a puppy and baby at the same time too much stress and nobody is going to win. 
Personally I think growing up from birth with a dog is good for kids but the dog has to be trained before the kids are born and the parents have to be the type that are totally commited to keeping the dog and working on that relationship between the dog and the kids, not the type to drop the dog off at the pound the first time the dog bumps into the baby as it's learning to walk, and knocks them over. GSD's are big it's bound to happen. 
Before my first son was born people that I worked with knew how much I loved my dog and several told me I would have to get rid of the dog when the baby was born it would never work, because the dog would be jealous, 
My reply to them was in that case look for the newspaper add that said "Must find new home for newborn baby, does not get along well with dog must rehome asap" of course I was joking but it also let them know how commited I was to making sure things worked out.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Just want to echo what everyone else is saying. Do one or the other, but not both at the same time. How much chaos can you and your wife take?? GSD puppies are not like other dogs...that is SO true. If you haven't had one before, and you haven't had a baby before...choose one, master that THEN add the other.  You'll all be happier for it and your lives will be richer (and quite a bit less chaotic).

Good luck to you and your wife on all accounts. You have a blank page of history to write for your future family...which will include a GSD when you are ready.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My youngest son was born when my GSD, Chief, was 2 years old. He never tried to dominate or hurt the baby. In fact, when the baby learned to talk, he used to tell Chief to sit or lie down, and Chief would listen. It was so cute seeing a little one year old telling my 100 lb GSd what to do. Chief listened to the baby better than he did me. LOL! Those two had a special bond for the rest of Chief's life.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I would absolutely wait. The saddest thing is when people get a puppy, oh so cute! oh so cuddly! and then it gets bigger and is more work and inconvenience than they realized and they have second thoughts. Add a pregnancy and a baby into the mix and this often equals a craigslist ad: "free dog. We don't have time/we don't have room/he is too rough with our new baby." I know some people DO have GSDs when their kids are babies or small, but a puppy is sooo much work. And so is a new baby. I have five kids. I got my GSD when my youngest was 5 and I think if she had been 2 or younger, it would have been very difficult.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cassadee7 said:


> I would absolutely wait. The saddest thing is when people get a puppy, oh so cute! oh so cuddly! and then it gets bigger and is more work and inconvenience than they realized and they have second thoughts. Add a pregnancy and a baby into the mix and this often equals a craigslist ad: "free dog. We don't have time/we don't have room/he is too rough with our new baby."


^^^This!!

I can't tell you how many times I see Craigslist ads for people giving away their dogs once they have a baby. Sad.

Please do one thing at a time. Either get a puppy now, and plan to have a baby in 2-3 years, or plan your baby now, and get a puppy when the child starts school. It will make things so much better for everyone.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> I would absolutely wait. The saddest thing is when people get a puppy, oh so cute! oh so cuddly! and then it gets bigger and is more work and inconvenience than they realized and they have second thoughts. Add a pregnancy and a baby into the mix and this often equals a craigslist ad: "free dog. We don't have time/we don't have room/he is too rough with our new baby." I know some people DO have GSDs when their kids are babies or small, but a puppy is sooo much work. And so is a new baby. I have five kids. I got my GSD when my youngest was 5 and I think if she had been 2 or younger, it would have been very difficult.


Awww Shawn it makes it sound like your saying Saber is difficult you know these girls have been nothing but cake and ice cream since day one :crazy: lol


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Awww Shawn it makes it sound like your saying Saber is difficult you know these girls have been nothing but cake and ice cream since day one :crazy: lol


LOL, well, while our sister-pups ARE the cream of the crop and of course NEVER difficult ... can you imagine the teeth, the bitey stuff, the jumping etc with a toddler?? omg. Or even trying to deal with an immature butthead puppy (8 months to 2 years, I gather) while pregnant or getting up all night with a newborn? Yikes!


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> How sad is it that when I read these things now (puppie, shepard, etc.) that I don't even notice the spelling mistakes?!


It's a sine of the tymes.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I am going to go against what most are saying in this thread. Get the puppy now. If you are currently trying to get pregnant, no baby on the way yet. By the time your child is born the puppy could be over a year old. I think you would do better to have all the puppy stuff out of the way when you have a newborn. Imagine if you get a puppy when the child is say 2. Then have to run the puppy outside to potty, who is watching the 2 yr old? They dont just go right away, and if you dont get them right out, you will have problems potty training. Try cleaning up puppy poop with puppy needing to go out still and baby crying and your nerves wrecked.

Also, purchase from a reputable breeder. One that will insist you return the puppy/dog if you can no longer care for them. That way you will not have to try to find a good home IF for some reason things dont work out.

Puppies are a lot of work and so are children. Puppies become less work as they get older. Also easier to walk an adult dog next to a stroller. Make sure you enroll in obedience classes (look for some now). You want a dog that will listen to you when you have children that dont. Oh, and do you have a minivan? Just kidding, but they do come in handy with dog crate, stroller and car seats.


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

Fabian43 said:


> Need some advice. Wife and I are trying to get pregnant with our first child. Who knows how long it could take. We want to get a GSD pup and are torn whether we should get a pup now or wait until after we bring a child into the world. I've been told that if we have the dog first then bring a newborn the dog will want to assert dominance over the child but if the dog comes in after child then dog will know its place in pecking order. Any feedback would be helpful.


What most people haven't noticed is that you are trying to get pregnant. So no child is coming for at least 9 months. That is plenty of time to get and train a pup if you do it soon. Who knows when your baby will come? If you wait until after you have the baby then you will have to at least wait until the baby is a few month old and you have a good parenting routine established and you will know if your schedule and energy permits raising a pup. So I say, get the pup now and it will be probably at least a year old when baby comes, assuming you get pregnant right away .... or older if you don't.

Sorry, Dawn was posting while I was typing. Good to see that great minds think alike.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> I am going to go against what most are saying in this thread. Get the puppy now. If you are currently trying to get pregnant, no baby on the way yet. By the time your child is born the puppy could be over a year old. I think you would do better to have all the puppy stuff out of the way when you have a newborn. Imagine if you get a puppy when the child is say 2.
> Puppies are a lot of work and so are children. Puppies become less work as they get older. Also easier to walk an adult dog next to a stroller. Make sure you enroll in obedience classes (look for some now). .


I would agree with this IF the OP is willing to get the puppy now and then put off trying to get pregnant for a year. OR if they wanted to go with a temperament tested, calm, stable adult (rescue) GSD now. Then they would be fairly sure to have a well trained, adult dog when the baby comes. But getting a puppy AND trying to get pregnant, to me, leaves too much up in the air. Morning sickness can really lay a person up for months... just sayin'! Pregnancy complications happen... I was on bedrest for 3 months with one of mine. And it's not easy to walk/exercise/train a dog under a year old while pregnant. JMO.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I say get the puppy now. Some people try for months and months to get pregnant (hoping this isn't the case for you!) so by the time you actually have a newborn in the house your pup should be fine. Addie is 5 months old and I would have no problem with a newborn right now (she is not a typical 5 month old though). If you are committed to raising the puppy and baby together I think you will be fine. Good luck to you and your wife!

ETA: I would not want to be potty training a puppy with a crawling baby in the house.. I'd rather have that out of the way when the baby arrives.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

GSD puppies are unlike anything else. They are vicious little monsters and you have to ask yourself if you are really prepared to deal with these little land sharks.
My Border Collie mix is nowhere near as hard! 
I also agree that you should get the puppy now. It can take a long time to get pregnant and you still have 9 months to train him/her after the pregnancy. However, you do have to take into account what would happen if (God forbid) something went wrong with the pregnancy. You also have to be heavily committed to giving the puppy the same amount of attention once the baby is born. It is a lot of work, but if you are committed, it can be done.
If anything, I would wait to start the pregnancy dance until the pup is at least 5 months old. That way, you have even more time. 
Look around the puppy sections though and see how much work they really are.

Good luck!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dawnandjr said:


> I am going to go against what most are saying in this thread. Get the puppy now. If you are currently trying to get pregnant, no baby on the way yet. By the time your child is born the puppy could be over a year old. I think you would do better to have all the puppy stuff out of the way when you have a newborn. Imagine if you get a puppy when the child is say 2. Then have to run the puppy outside to potty, who is watching the 2 yr old? They dont just go right away, and if you dont get them right out, you will have problems potty training. Try cleaning up puppy poop with puppy needing to go out still and baby crying and your nerves wrecked.


As I was reading through the thread I was thinking the same thing, nice to see someone point this out. IF you can find the right pup soon, and you don't expect that you'll become pregnant immediately, you'll have some time to integrate the puppy into your lives and get some training out of the way before the baby comes - housebreaking will be over, bite inhibition and basic commands taught, etc. I can't imagine having a brand new baby and a puppy at the same time, so if you aren't able to make this work pretty quickly it would be best to wait for a few years to get a puppy so you're not totally overwhelmed.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

yvonneglen said:


> A puppy will sleep through the night and can be housebroken within two weeks or even shorter.


Not always. Many puppies will sleep through the night that young, but some will need to go out at least once and maybe even twice, for several weeks. And although some puppies are housebroken that quickly, it's not typical in my experience. My last 3 have taken from 1-3 months before they completely stopped having accidents in the house and were consistently letting me know when they needed to go outside.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Not always. Many puppies will sleep through the night that young, but some will need to go out at least once and maybe even twice, for several weeks. And although some puppies are housebroken that quickly, it's not typical in my experience. My last 3 have taken from 1-3 months before they completely stopped having accidents in the house and were consistently letting me know when they needed to go outside.


No not always but all my shepherds (7 total) all have been HB within two weeks. But that was because I am like a drill sergeant  and did nothing but HB day in and day out.

As I said in my first post. My opinion is get the pup now. But in the end both you need to be not only on the same page, not only on the same paragraph but the same sentence thinking of the same word. 

Remember a dog is like a child that will *NEVER* grow up. Your children do.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just wanted to add, if you do decide to get a puppy/dog first it is important to prepare them for the new baby. One big reason people have problems with their dogs and a new baby is they don't prepare the dog for the baby. The dog is living happily, then suddenly one day all this weird new stuff appears that the dog isn't supposed to touch. Then another change, this little noisy bundle arrives and the dog's family suddenly is not giving the dog the same attention as before. If you prepare your dog ahead of time by socializing them with children and getting them used to the sights, smells, different routine, and other things that come with a baby there is less likely to be an issue. Another big issue with dogs and babies is if the dog hasn't been trained or was not properly socialized well as a puppy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> I would agree with this IF the OP is willing to get the puppy now and then put off trying to get pregnant for a year. OR if they wanted to go with a temperament tested, calm, stable adult (rescue) GSD now. Then they would be fairly sure to have a well trained, adult dog when the baby comes. But getting a puppy AND trying to get pregnant, to me, leaves too much up in the air. Morning sickness can really lay a person up for months... just sayin'! Pregnancy complications happen... I was on bedrest for 3 months with one of mine. And it's not easy to walk/exercise/train a dog under a year old while pregnant. JMO.


 

I agree with this....


I also want to add that beyond the possible but unlikely risk of bedrest, trying to get pregnant while you're chasing around an energetic chew on everything and everyone puppy and the stresses that can come with it, especially if said puppy were to get sick, stress can prevent pregnancy just like stress can delay a period. You have to weigh everything. I was on bedrest with my son because of stress related contractions.... no idea how i would have handled a puppy at that time...

just make a very informed decision. thats all i ask.


----------



## Fabian43 (Jul 23, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Just want to echo what everyone else is saying. Do one or the other, but not both at the same time. How much chaos can you and your wife take?? GSD puppies are not like other dogs...that is SO true. If you haven't had one before, and you haven't had a baby before...choose one, master that THEN add the other.  You'll all be happier for it and your lives will be richer (and quite a bit less chaotic).
> 
> Good luck to you and your wife on all accounts. You have a blank page of history to write for your future family...which will include a GSD when you are ready.


very kind words, thank you


----------



## Fabian43 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the abundant opinions as I know all of you are speaking from experience. I'm glad that many of you acknowledged that my wife and I are *trying* to get pregnant. Obviously there is no timetable, other than God's, as to when this will happen. Add 9 months for pregnancy and I feel that getting a pup now makes sense. It could be 9 months or 2 years until a newborn is brought home and in that time we could get the pup obedience trained and hopefully integrated into our lives. There are times when I'm away on business and I'd like to feel reassured that our GSD is at home protecting my wife and our home. I get very excited thinking about our lives with a GSD. When I was young my mother would always tell us stories about her GSD when she was little and how smart and protective he was of her and her siblings. I'm 29 years old and, my current situation considered, can't stand the wait any longer!

Note: to those few who are making snide comments about my *ONE* spelling mistake…hope it makes you feel better about yourself to point that out to me.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't see any reason why you cant get a pup now. It might take many, many months before the baby is born. By the time the baby is born, your dog will be trained. Go for it!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Fabian43 said:


> I was young my mother would always tell us stories about her GSD when she was little and how smart and protective he was of her and her siblings. I'm 29 years old and, my current situation considered, can't stand the wait any longer!


Keep in mind that not all GSD's are like the ones you see on TV or in the movies when it comes to being protective.

My current GSD doesn't have a protective bone in her body. She's never met anyone she hasn't liked. She doesn't bark or growl at the mailman or UPS guy. She welcomes everyone in to her home without the least bit of suspicion. Hopefully she never has a chance to prove me wrong, though.

She's not your typical protective shepherd (which is what I want), but if you ask me, most common pet owners have no clue what a protective german shepherd even is. Just because a dog growls or barks at a stranger does not make it protective.


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Keep in mind that not all GSD's are like the ones you see on TV or in the movies when it comes to being protective.
> 
> My current GSD doesn't have a protective bone in her body. She's never met anyone she hasn't liked. She doesn't bark or growl at the mailman or UPS guy. She welcomes everyone in to her home without the least bit of suspicion. Hopefully she never has a chance to prove me wrong, though.
> 
> She's not your typical protective shepherd (which is what I want), but if you ask me, most common pet owners have no clue what a protective german shepherd even is. Just because a dog growls or barks at a stranger does not make it protective.


My dog isn't protective either. Although, she does bark and growl at people approaching the house. But the second they enter she is all wags and licks.
On second thought, the barking growling part is a deterrent and can be a form of protection via warning of possible attack. What the person doesn't know is that she probably would not protect me. Hopefully, she will never be put to the test. So, don't count on getting a protective shepherd.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fabian43 said:


> Thank you everyone for the abundant opinions as I know all of you are speaking from experience.


I don't have kids, but I've had enough puppies to know that they are a LOT of work the first few months (especially if you do it right and invest the time and effort into training that you should). It can be overwhelming at times, and each time I get a puppy one I wonder if I can go through that again - I think I'm getting to old for it, lol!


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck on your road to parenthood........... It's a wild ride and I don't mean with your perspective pup either... Of course they just add to the fun of it all and also the chaos at times....


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

IMHO I'd say wait to get a puppy. Puppies are A LOT of work, especially a GSD puppy. My youngest, twins, are 3 1/2 years old and Diesel is 6 months. For me, this was perfect. It may be that because I have twins I'm used to chaos :hammer: but, we have so much fun with Diesel. He has definitely been the perfect addition to our family. 

Good luck with everything!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I didn't read all the response, ,but I'll go even more against the grain and say that you should get a young adult or older puppy now so the dog would be a good 2-3 years old and out of the immature, goofy, clumsy, bitey, jumpy phase when your kiddo comes...............

Find a good young adult that is good with kids and you're golden.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm gonna go with the minority here and say I think it's better you get a pup now. That way you have plenty of time to devote your attention to the pup and get in lots of training. In addition, you will need to spend a lot of time socializing the pup around young children. As a mother of several, who has AlWaYS had dogs around, I have found it easier on both the dogs and the kids when the dog is there first. 

My reason being, have you ever seen kids around a puppy or dog when they've never been raised around one?? They get all excited, pull tails, and are rough handling them. My kids had a friend come over (9 years old) and she threw my chihuahua into the air and didn't catch her! She fell on hard pavement! I was furious! But my kids, who have been around the dogs all their lives, understand that they are not toys, but a part of our family and there are things you just don't do to the dogs.

Before the baby arrives, you can teach the pup how to respond and behave around children, and then when the baby arrives, by the time it can walk and get mischievous, the dog will have been a normal everyday figure in it's life and the urge to grab and squeeze the pup will not be as strong. Just be sure to be consistent from the beginning in also teaching the baby how to handle the dog as well. Good luck!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucy Dog said:


> Keep in mind that not all GSD's are like the ones you see on TV or in the movies when it comes to being protective.


Yup. To the OP, pop some popcorn, grab a frosty beverage, and search the forums for "protect", "protection," etc. Lots of different opinions (including a 30-page rant fest that I started), and lots of different experiences. What it all boils down to is that unless you're willing to shell out tens of thousands of dollars on a protection trained dog or years doing protection training with your dog, a GSD is really a visual deterrent and alarm system. The idea that your dog will naturally engage a bad guy and lay down his life is Hollywood fantasy a lot more often than it is reality.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We got our first GSD puppy when my daughter was a little over 2 and I was just pregnant with my 2nd child. It worked out wonderfully. But by then I had already had dogs in my life including a little terrier that was a handful and compared to that the GSD was easy.


----------



## Fabian43 (Jul 23, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Yup. To the OP, pop some popcorn, grab a frosty beverage, and search the forums for "protect", "protection," etc. Lots of different opinions (including a 30-page rant fest that I started), and lots of different experiences. What it all boils down to is that unless you're willing to shell out tens of thousands of dollars on a protection trained dog or years doing protection training with your dog, a GSD is really a visual deterrent and alarm system. The idea that your dog will naturally engage a bad guy and lay down his life is Hollywood fantasy a lot more often than it is reality.


 
Apologize upfront if this sounds naive or ignorant but if what your saying is so then why do I read so much that GSD, and the like, are great protection dogs? AKC references this as do many other sites. I've heard many stories from people of how their dog saved them or protected them from... 

So is it that GSDs have an innate trait to protect but "protect" doesn't necessarily mean attack? I'm starting to think that I should start to believe that a GSD will bark and/or intimidate an intruder (and in that way be a "protector") but not to assume that a GSD will instinctively attack to protect. 

Please advise.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some are protective some aren't. i had a Shep that was protective
and it didn't take much to train him to be that way. i could make him attack you and then call him off and then you could come up
to him pet him or let him lick your face. the dog i have now
isn't protective at all but he was trained not to be protective.my GF
is a massage therapist and she has clients that visit our house.
my GF didn't want her clients being greeted by a protective
GSD. when my dog was a pup i use to have family, friends
and neighbors walk into our house. sometimes they would
knock sometimes they didn't. i told everyone that entered
the house to make a big fuss over the pup and treat him.
i did this a lot. now when you come to our house i think
my dog thinks you're there to treat and pet him. i don't
count on my dog for protection. i protect my dog and family.



Emoore said:


> Yup. To the OP, pop some popcorn, grab a frosty beverage, and search the forums for "protect", "protection," etc. Lots of different opinions (including a 30-page rant fest that I started), and lots of different experiences. What it all boils down to is that unless you're willing to shell out tens of thousands of dollars on a protection trained dog or years doing protection training with your dog, a GSD is really a visual deterrent and alarm system. The idea that your dog will naturally engage a bad guy and lay down his life is Hollywood fantasy a lot more often than it is reality.





Fabian43 said:


> Apologize upfront if this sounds naive or ignorant but if what your saying is so then why do I read so much that GSD, and the like, are great protection dogs? AKC references this as do many other sites. I've heard many stories from people of how their dog saved them or protected them from...
> 
> So is it that GSDs have an innate trait to protect but "protect" doesn't necessarily mean attack? I'm starting to think that I should start to believe that a GSD will bark and/or intimidate an intruder (and in that way be a "protector") but not to assume that a GSD will instinctively attack to protect.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I do believe that dogs can sense good people from bad people. 

Several years ago, we had a GSD / Chow Chow mix that was a very friendly, family dog. She never had any type of protection training, whatsoever. One night around 11:00 pm some guy knocks on our front door. I happened to still be awake watching TV and Bella (our dog) was with me on the couch. When we heard the knocking on the door she barked a few times and followed me to the door. When I opened the door Bella went nuts, hackles up and teeth were showing - I had never seen her like that before and I could not get her to calm down.  After several seconds of trying to quiet Bella down I looked up and the guy was backing up down our front sidewalk. He yelled "Never mind.” and took off down the street. To this day, I wonder what he wanted at that time of night. 

I think just about any large dog would be a deterrent (even without expensive training), especial one that’s barking their head off and showing their big teeth!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fabian43 said:


> Apologize upfront if this sounds naive or ignorant but if what your saying is so then why do I read so much that GSD, and the like, are great protection dogs? AKC references this as do many other sites. I've heard many stories from people of how their dog saved them or protected them from...
> 
> *So is it that GSDs have an innate trait to protect but "protect" doesn't necessarily mean attack?* *I'm starting to think that I should start to believe that a GSD will bark and/or intimidate an intruder (and in that way be a "protector") but not to assume that a GSD will instinctively attack to protect. *
> 
> Please advise.


Actually this is quite true. GSDs have a protective nature and instinct but not so much an attack mode as much as I'd say a great alarm system. Now do they have awesome potential in protection work.. yeah thats why you see them so much in police work, trained personal protection dog etc.. however there are tons of wash outs in these programs because it takes the right personality from the dog. Most people see a GSD and will go to an easier target so they are great in that aspect. I have known a number of GSDs that "protected" the kids in their family by stepping in front or laying over the child while the child was being spanked or yelled at. I have heard PLENTY of stories where someone thinks their childhood GSd was protective because he wouldn't let anyone come into the yard or if the kids were outside he'd chase all the neighbors away and to my thats not true protection. That could be poor nerves, poor training, the dog being possessive etc.. but not realy protecting. If there isn't an actual threat and the dog is acting aggressive then it's not protection as you can't protect against a threat that doesnt exhist. 

As I told you in PMs there are definite benefits to getting a pup now since there is no clue how long until you even get pregnant and of course 9 months after that. Had I of waited to get pregnant I'd have missed out on an amazing dog and who would've thought that when we started trying that 7 years later there would still be no baby and obviously you dont want to wait years with no pup or baby. 

Now in fairness a good portion of dogs regardless of breed if you make them a part of your family fully love them take care of them etc.. if a true threat arrises a good amount of them will step up and protect if the need arrises. Good luck in your path of course we will all be glad to help you along and waiting for the first post "HELP this darn puppy wont stop biting me" definitely easier to get this biting phase over with before having a kid. Jinx was so bad that people at work took me to a back room and asked if I was suicidal because I had so many cuts on my arms lol. AHHH the joys of a GSD pup.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I say...

Get a pen, a piece of paper, your wife, sit at the table and write down all the pros and cons. Try to think of things that could pop up with the pros and cons and how you might handle them. Talk about doggy duties, is there going to be a *primary* doggy parent, or you going to try to split things equally. Hows that gonna work? What might need to be changed. Etc etc. What about schedules...etc etc etc.

I have had puppies and babies...I wont lie, its _no_ walk in the park, and personally, *I* wouldn't do it again, simply because my life now it wouldn't really work. I did however, at the time, had a husband who helped with the children. Not so much with the dog..but it was ok because I had that extra body there when I needed it. 

I know, probably didn't help much..lol.


----------



## Fabian43 (Jul 23, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Actually this is quite true. GSDs have a protective nature and instinct but not so much an attack mode as much as I'd say a great alarm system. Now do they have awesome potential in protection work.. yeah thats why you see them so much in police work, trained personal protection dog etc.. however there are tons of wash outs in these programs because it takes the right personality from the dog. Most people see a GSD and will go to an easier target so they are great in that aspect. I have known a number of GSDs that "protected" the kids in their family by stepping in front or laying over the child while the child was being spanked or yelled at. I have heard PLENTY of stories where someone thinks their childhood GSd was protective because he wouldn't let anyone come into the yard or if the kids were outside he'd chase all the neighbors away and to my thats not true protection. That could be poor nerves, poor training, the dog being possessive etc.. but not realy protecting. If there isn't an actual threat and the dog is acting aggressive then it's not protection as you can't protect against a threat that doesnt exhist.
> 
> As I told you in PMs there are definite benefits to getting a pup now since there is no clue how long until you even get pregnant and of course 9 months after that. Had I of waited to get pregnant I'd have missed out on an amazing dog and who would've thought that when we started trying that 7 years later there would still be no baby and obviously you dont want to wait years with no pup or baby.
> 
> Now in fairness a good portion of dogs regardless of breed if you make them a part of your family fully love them take care of them etc.. if a true threat arrises a good amount of them will step up and protect if the need arrises. Good luck in your path of course we will all be glad to help you along and waiting for the first post "HELP this darn puppy wont stop biting me" definitely easier to get this biting phase over with before having a kid. Jinx was so bad that people at work took me to a back room and asked if I was suicidal because I had so many cuts on my arms lol. AHHH the joys of a GSD pup.


thank you so much for the good advice, it definitely helps


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I just wanted to say that when we decided to try for a baby, it took us four years to get pregnant, after every test doctors could think of only to tell us there is nothing wrong with either one of us. But I also know a friend who got pregnant the first month they tried. Go figure. You can't plan on it working when you want it to. If you want a puppy now, then get one now. You'll have plenty of time for puppy training.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

There was a thread not too long ago where a woman was having twins soon and had just gotten a puppy. Hopefully someone knows the name of it and will post it oke:

If you decide to get a puppy now, I would stop trying to have a baby for a little while. It will take time to find a good breeder and you may be waiting for a while to get a pup from them. I do not think you want to be in a situation where you have an 8wk old puppy and find out you are due in 9 months (or less). If you knew how puppies behaved you would probably have a little freak out and continue to be stressed rather than enjoy being pregnant.

Someone said the pup would be almost a year old by then...I don't know about the rest of you but mine was a butthead around that age and only recently at 2yrs old he has started to mature. I would adopt an older puppy or adult GSD that has been fostered by a family with kids or from a previous home with kids (proven stable temperament around children) by time you have a child the dog will be adjusted to your home and be mature. 

Just my .02


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

You have read them all now, Make your own choices. All GSD's are not the same. Some do stay it biting/chewing mode for longer than others,some rarely do it at all. I have had 3 of my own and parents had 2 that I grew up with. They were all different, non were trained protection dogs, but would all let you know if they didnt like someone, and I would trust the dogs judgement. As was said before they are a deterent, size and sound alone would scare off most people with bad intent. And I would go with getting the pup now. Whatever you decide I hope that it works for you.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Fabian43 said:


> Apologize upfront if this sounds naive or ignorant but if what your saying is so then why do I read so much that GSD, and the like, are great protection dogs? AKC references this as do many other sites. I've heard many stories from people of how their dog saved them or protected them from...
> 
> So is it that GSDs have an innate trait to protect but "protect" doesn't necessarily mean attack? I'm starting to think that I should start to believe that a GSD will bark and/or intimidate an intruder (and in that way be a "protector") but not to assume that a GSD will instinctively attack to protect.
> 
> Please advise.


GSDs are great protection dogs in that they look menacing, are alert, and tend to have a great bark. Some will protect naturally, a lot will not. Just like people-- when somebody breaks into the house in the middle of the night, some people will come out swinging a gun or bat, some will run away, and some will curl up under the bed and hide. You don't really don't know what kind of dog you have-- or what kind of person you are-- until you're put under pressure. 

And let's face it, a lot of the stories you read about how a dog "saved" somebody is because the dog looked scary and barked, not because the dog engaged an armed attacker. 

A well-bred German Shepherd can do well if trained for formal police/protection Schutzhund work, but a lot of very well bred dogs wash out of that type of work as well. If you're wanting a true personal protection dog that will bite on command, engage an intruder, and keep fighting until you get to safety, be prepared to spend a bunch of time and money on acquiring the dog and maintaining its training. Its not the kind of thing you teach the family dog in 6 weeks. 

I have two German Shepherds. Their job, as far as home security goes, is to look scary and bark when they see or hear anything out of the ordinary. My job is to back them up with a 12-gauge. If someone is stupid enough to break into my house when I'm not at home, I hope to God they take what they want and don't harm my dogs. My companions are worth more than my stuff.


I guess my bottom line is: you were blessed with a prefrontal cortex, the ability to wield weapons, and opposable thumbs. Humans are the top of the food chain for a reason. Don't rely on an 80lb animal with no formal protection training to protect your family.


----------



## sna1987 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a two year old and a seven month old. It is not hard for me though, because I was lucky to have fairly low maintenance babies, that being said my youngest is starting to crawl and the two year old is starting to act out a little more, and that makes it more of a challenge because you have to be able to chase after the two year old and still be able to keep your eye on the infant who can crawl and tries to get into everything. I don't think it would be too much different than that, except for the fact that both the infant and the puppy do not completely understand what can and can't be chewed on but the toddler can. I would make sure that whichever one you had first had this understanding before you had the other. If you did get a baby and a puppy at the same time, you need to make sure the plce is completely baby/puppy proof and that nothing ever gets left out to where it is reachable by either of the two. Like I said earlier, I was lucky with both my kids so far as they have never been colichy and are both fairly low maintenance. But I know a lot of people who have huge issues with illness, learning and/or behavoral disorders etc. Therefore, I would not recommend it to many people. If you do get a puppy and have a child at the same time check both you and your spouse's medical history and family's medical history and that of the pup's parents. As long as there are no issues in any of these things there shouldn't be any problem with the child's or the pup's, but things do still happen. Also, dogs like bottles, so be careful with that.


----------



## sna1987 (Jul 22, 2011)

Also, make sure your finances can support both.


----------



## prudence12 (Jul 25, 2011)

Snickelfritz said:


> If you can't spell "puppy" before you have a baby, then I'd say wait.


This is cute but it does have a bi reality bite!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Fabian43 said:


> Apologize upfront if this sounds naive or ignorant but if what your saying is so then why do I read so much that GSD, and the like, are great protection dogs? AKC references this as do many other sites. I've heard many stories from people of how their dog saved them or protected them from...
> 
> So is it that GSDs have an innate trait to protect but "protect" doesn't necessarily mean attack? I'm starting to think that I should start to believe that a GSD will bark and/or intimidate an intruder (and in that way be a "protector") but not to assume that a GSD will instinctively attack to protect.
> 
> Please advise.


 My Willow can bark when she sees someone walking behind our yard or if she sees them out the window but when it comes down to it I don't view her as "protective". Once I forgot that it was the cleaning ladies day to come and so Willow was out in the house and not crated in the back room as she should have been. She let them into the house and they cleaned all while the dogs were just hanging out with them. I guess it just depends on what you mean by protective. Do you want warning barks or do you want a dog that will not allow strangers to come in your house for the day to hang out .


----------



## Jahjehwa (May 22, 2011)

*Puppy with baby*

We got Rufus (male) about 2 months ago now at 8 weeks. Our first child is now 8 months old and it has went really well. Rufus learned to be gentle very quickly. They both are very close to each-other like brothers. Never yell at the puppy for wanting to be near the baby, just watch for them big paws and claws. Is it a lot of work? The baby in the first few months maybe very new and tons of work so I recommend at least getting accustomed to the baby and when you have that under control get a puppy, spend lots of time with both. Stroller walks are so great to do together. Teach puppy that baby gets to do whatever he wants. Take toys away etc. Rufus lets our baby win at tug of war and also will let him come up and take chews right out of his mouth, and he is okay with baby pulling on his face and skin, we just don't let it get to excessive though sometimes Rufus will cry a little peep to let us know baby is hurting him. I say go for it, its been worth it for us. Find a loving puppy and enjoy the new family.


----------

